

How to Build and Sell a Product While You Still Have a Fulltime Job - jkohlbach
http://www.codemyownroad.com/building-a-product/

======
Symbol
The advice here is pretty general, and I fail to see how this applies to the
situation of having a fulltime job versus just being time-constrained (which
we all are). The advice is fine, but I claim there's nothing new to see here.

